# Bermuda Hydroseeding



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

I had arden 15 and princess 77 hydroseeded today. Hopefully within 7 to 10 days I'll see germination. My entire backyard gets full sun all day.


----------



## mower_go_meow (Nov 13, 2020)

Good stuff. Did they mix anything else when they sprayed the seed?


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

mower_go_meow said:


> Good stuff. Did they mix anything else when they sprayed the seed?


Just the hydroseeding stuff with firtlizer and lime. No other seeds. I saw him wash out the house prior to adding my seeds.


----------



## ronjonbomber (Apr 14, 2021)

@LittleBearBermuda Any updates? I'd love to see the spring outcome. Just seeded Arden 10 days ago and germinating pretty well, my decision was too late to do it last fall and I was too impatient to wait until fall...curious to what I missed out on lol.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

ronjonbomber said:


> @LittleBearBermuda Any updates? I'd love to see the spring outcome. Just seeded Arden 10 days ago and germinating pretty well, my decision was too late to do it last fall and I was too impatient to wait until fall...curious to what I missed out on lol.


Yesterday was 8 days since hydroseeding. I'm getting germination all over the lawn pretty evenly.


----------



## ronjonbomber (Apr 14, 2021)

Nice!! Your germination looks really uniform! I'm on day 11 and have germination everywhere but it was very inconsistent with timing. I have some that's a couple inches tall and some just sprouting. Rookie here, so it's all new to me lol.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

What does your water schedule look like with hydro? You're going to love it, Arden is a nice grass.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

clbphllps said:


> What does your water schedule look like with hydro? You're going to love it, Arden is a nice grass.


I have 5 zones and I set each zone to water 4 minutes each at 9am, 11am, 1pm, 3pm and 6pm.


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

LittleBearBermuda said:


> ronjonbomber said:
> 
> 
> > @LittleBearBermuda Any updates? I'd love to see the spring outcome. Just seeded Arden 10 days ago and germinating pretty well, my decision was too late to do it last fall and I was too impatient to wait until fall...curious to what I missed out on lol.
> ...


Are you sure that is bermuda? Looks too thin and too long for being only 8 days.


----------



## ronjonbomber (Apr 14, 2021)

sam36 said:


> LittleBearBermuda said:
> 
> 
> > ronjonbomber said:
> ...


I definitely have the same question... check my journal because mine looks identical to this in most of my seeded area. Where did you get your seed from?


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

ronjonbomber said:


> sam36 said:
> 
> 
> > LittleBearBermuda said:
> ...


I'm sure it's bermuda. I got it from seedworld.


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

LittleBearBermuda said:


> ronjonbomber said:
> 
> 
> > sam36 said:
> ...


Sorry, I wasn't trying to say you got ripped off or anything. I was just saying that in every case I've seen, bermuda will just be starting to germinate around the 8 day mark. This is what mine looks like after 21 days (big difference):


----------



## ronjonbomber (Apr 14, 2021)

No worries at all! 
I chatted with some local lawn guys and they think some of my soil had tall fescue seed in the mix. Either way, my Bermuda is coming up nicely from April 5th seed drop, so I'll deal with the fescue later lol.
Do you plan on spoon feeding? I'm trying to pick some good x-0-0, just done milo and some light spray apps...try to standardize and curious what others are doing this year.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

sam36 said:


> LittleBearBermuda said:
> 
> 
> > ronjonbomber said:
> ...


I had a sprinkler issue and had to call my guy back out to fix it. He used to be the assistant superintendent at a PGA course (I won't say the name). To be sure I asked him why it looked long and skinny he said it's just the way it looks and as the germination continues the shoots will open and look more familiar.


----------



## ronjonbomber (Apr 14, 2021)

That's a relief to hear!


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

When I got home today I started to see some of the bermuda shoots opening and getting to the next part of their germination. Also another picture (Day 15)


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I know it has come up but that does not look like bermuda to me. It must be specific to the Arden 15 cultivar.


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

It should not be a mystery. There are pics of "arden 15" germination all over the forum. Here is another good thread with pictures The difference is intense. There is no way the above is bermuda. I'm not saying this to poke fun, but only to recommend you stock up on some celsius herbicide


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

sam36 said:


> It should not be a mystery. There are pics of "arden 15" germination all over the forum. Here is another good thread with pictures The difference is intense. There is no way the above is bermuda. I'm not saying this to poke fun, but only to recommend you stock up on some celsius herbicide


It really doesn't look much different. My pictures are close up and zoomed in. The last picture I posted showing the shoot opening makes them look almost identical. Also the germination is way to uniform and only in the boundaries I had hydroseed. The concern I have is a possible frost tonight. Unbelievable for the end of April here in Georgia.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

I am going to add in and say that the last picture you posted doesn't look like bermuda. To me it looks more like bluegrass actually, bluegrass comes in tall and skinny. I'd also buy it could be baby fescue.

The picture posted with "no worries at all", that is bermuda for sure. Bermuda seedlings look like individual curls.


----------



## Topher0402 (Mar 2, 2021)

I just planted Arden and I'm seeing the same thing 5 days after planting.


----------



## ronjonbomber (Apr 14, 2021)

I was trying out google lens for plant ID and it kept coming back as annual rye or bluegrass

Definitely something mixed in this Pennington Arden and something to address later.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm about one month out from seeding Arden 15. Has anyone reached out to Pennington about this other possible seed in the mix?


----------



## ronjonbomber (Apr 14, 2021)

@Herring I've reached out to my supplier explaining the situation and asking for their thoughts. I'll provide their response once I get it.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

I think many are over thinking the situation. Different types of Bermuda grass have different characteristics. Also soil fertility plays a big role in germination. My arden 15 was hydroseeded so basically the seed was wrapped in mulch and soaked in firtlizer and sprayed into rich black topsoil. Maybe that explains my fast growth? I copied a description of Princess 77 (same as arden 15) from Pennington

"Princess 77
Some believe that the variety was named 'Princess' due to the fragile and delicate structure that is often associated with these royal personalities. *The leaves of Princess 77 are indeed very thin and narrow. In fact, it is the finest textured variety amongst all the types of Bermuda grass.* If you are looking for a turf that will give your backyard a touch of style and sophistication then look no further than Princess 77"

Take a look at the pictures below of "celebration and Cheyenne Bermuda" it looks similar at a young age, very thin and long.


----------



## Topher0402 (Mar 2, 2021)

The strange grass seed mixed in with my Arden 15 seems to be wild onion. I've seen other post about this too recently.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

Topher0402 said:


> The strange grass seed mixed in with my Arden 15 seems to be wild onion. I've seen other post about this too recently.


Ugh! Sorry to hear that. I have wild onions in one corner of my front yard. They are a major pain. I dug a bunch up last fall and it seems 10 more poped up this spring. Image works to kill them but I wouldn't spray that on a newly seeded lawn.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

A quick update. This picture was (Sunday) day 25. I had to do the first cut. I used a manual reel mower. I will have to cut it again this coming Sunday and I will be applying another round of started firtlizer and the remaining 10lbs of Arden 15.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Yep I seeded some trouble spots in my backyard common bermuda with princess 77 and it looked just like the op's grass. It matured well and still is thin but I like it. Maybe next year I'll skip my pre-e and overseed all the backyard.


----------



## upstate1982 (May 5, 2021)

I sprayed my lawn (25k ft.) with Sunspot blend from lesco/site one in 2016 and have been impressed. Ran it through a Finn Tow behind with a heavy wood fiber mulch and heavy load of tack + starter fertilizer and it stuck really well.


----------

